# Honda HS624



## Mr Bean (Jan 7, 2014)

Hi guys

Please can you help. I took this thing apart 3 yrs ago and have only just bought the replacement parts for it. Now I can't remember how it all attaches. I need to know where to attach springs 1 & 2 and the rod. They all hook up under the gas tank and on to the carb I think.

I've attached a primitive pic

Cheers

Beanie


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

About 1:25 is where they delve into the linkages. Hope it helps.

Carburetor Replacement (part #16100-Z0T-911) - Honda Small Engine Repair - YouTube


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 7, 2014)

CHOKE LEVER!!!!


Looks like I need to pick one of those up too. Oh, and an air filter LOL.

Other than that it appears to be good to go. Thanks so much for the link. It worked a treat.

The unit was given to me by a customer of mine. It's a real nice piece of kit. Can't wait to get it running again now.

Cheers

Beanie
​


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Those things will get you every time. And that was a heck of a gift! Those are not inexpensive machines, take your time and make sure that you do all the preventative stuff before you go out and tackle the outdoors. 

Here's the US owners manual, I could not locate the Canadian version. That said, I am sure there are differences between the two, but I could not tell you specifically what they may be. 

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/31767721.pdf


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

No air cleaner is necessary with the HS624. No Honda snow blowers come with an air cleaner (just trying to save you a few bucks...)


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

No air filter on a snow blower. So scratch that off your list.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 7, 2014)

db9938 said:


> And that was a heck of a gift!


Tell me about it. She gave me that, a Weber BBQ and a 14" Makita circular saw.All for doing a nice job at her house. Her husband left her and I think she was getting rid of his gear. Shame I never got offered the DW drum kit in the basement 



db9938 said:


> Here's the US owners manual, I could not locate the Canadian version. That said, I am sure there are differences between the two, but I could not tell you specifically what they may be.


They were originally from New York somewhere so I think it's actually an American model. It has a US sticker on it if I remember rightly. 




Rockproof said:


> No air cleaner is necessary with the HS624. No Honda snow blowers come with an air cleaner (just trying to save you a few bucks...)


Cheers mate. I'll spend the extra on beer

I'm assuming I'll need to set up/adjust the carb too?


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

Regarding carb adjustment...not much to it...

Set the idle screw to +/-1400
Max RPM screw to 3600-3800

That's about it. If someone has messed with the pilot screw, tighten all the way and then back out 2.5-3 turns.

I would suspect if it's been sitting awhile, you may want to do a carb teardown and cleaning before you put it all back together...just sayin it may prove to be your ounce of prevention before you put it all back together...


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 7, 2014)

The choke plate was stuck open on the old carb so I changed it out, but thanks for the tip. I'll take a look at the rest tomorrow. Anything else to consider? The pull cord looks a rusty colour so I'm thinking that'll probably snap relatively soon. Should I use regular or lithium grease? What type of oil to add? Should I fork out on the Honda stuff? Can I add an electric start and a light to it?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Rockproof said:


> Regarding carb adjustment...not much to it...
> 
> Set the idle screw to +/-1400
> Max RPM screw to 3600-3800
> ...


Good points, if it's been apart for a while, I'd make sure that the intake manifold is completely clean. Spiders love to find their ways into the most inconvenient areas.


----------



## Rockproof (Jan 12, 2013)

To your questions:
The pull cord looks a rusty colour so I'm thinking that'll probably snap relatively soon. _*K - may want to change it now. Fairly simple. Just get some similar dia. nylon cord at Home Depot. 4' will do the trick. You don't want it to snap on you in the middle of a job...*_

Should I use regular or lithium grease? _ *-If your picky, low temp or lithium where necessary. I use marine because it's what I have handy*_

What type of oil to add? _*5w-30 standard or synthetic*_

Should I fork out on the Honda stuff? _*Like what? You really don't have much of a shopping list yet...*_

Can I add an electric start and a light to it? _*I would say yes after dropping $$$$ but you probably don't need either. For the light, you are going to need the lighting coils for around the flywheel and the light itself - $$$$ - $160-180 US (do some searching on the form for LED lighting for the blower ...I use a high power LED light that I can mount to my head that shines brighter that car lights) . For the starter, you may also need a new flywheel and the starter itself - $$$$$- probably run you between $100-200 US  common though...it's a Honda...you get that thing dialed in and it will always be a 1-2 pull start guaranteed. My HS80 is getting close to 30 years old, I 1 pull started her this morning...it was 3 degrees outside...*_


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Rockproof said:


> To your questions:
> The pull cord looks a rusty colour so I'm thinking that'll probably snap relatively soon. _*K - may want to change it now. Fairly simple. Just get some similar dia. nylon cord at Home Depot. 4' will do the trick. You don't want it to snap on you in the middle of a job...*_
> 
> Should I use regular or lithium grease? _ *-If your picky, low temp or lithium where necessary. I use marine because it's what I have handy*_
> ...


With regards to Rockproof, I agree on the starter. Give it a try though, before you go out and buy one. Being in Canada though, you are going to have more options with regards to starting system. 

Insofar as the lighting coil, first check under the gas tank, down by the cover. There maybe a random wired, that is just peaking out from it. That would be you lighting coil positive feed. Granted, Rockproof is correct, that you maybe able to find a cheaper alternative than OEM. Just be carful with the wattage requirements and output.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

• Lubricate the new starter rope with a thin coat of grease; this will help prevent it from freezing up with water from melted snow.

• NLGI #2 general purpose lithium based grease is best for most applications. The shop manual will call out other special grease specs if necessary. 

• Honda recommends SAE 5W-30. This grade works best in engine operated in lower ambient temperatures like snowblowers. Its thinner design makes the engine easier to start, warm up properly, and provide suitable lubrication and cooling performance. Petroleum or synthetic is fine, does not have to be Honda oil, but I would not get "the cheapest" or the most expensive. Any reasonable quality brand-name oil is just fine, as long as it is SAE 5W-30, and you change it once a year or every 100 yours, which ever comes first.

• HS624 was always a pull-start only. No kit or easy way to update it to electric start. Even if there was, it would be spendy (flywheel, control box, harness, starter motor, etc.). Better to have the engine tuned and running smooth and it will start on 1-2 pulls. Far, far easier than wrestling with an extension cord from the garage to the driveway and back...

• There are a number of accessory kits for the HS624:
-Commercial Skid Shoe Kit (thicker than stock), Part Number 04700-768-E110, list price, $39.95
-Anti-Icing Kit, Part Number 06196-ZL0-305, list price $151.67
-Drift Breaker Kit, Part Number 06760-768-000AH, list price $59.99
-Light Kit, Part Number 06350-767-000AH, list price $50.99

Google any part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: *Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 7, 2014)

Picked up the choke lever today and after trying to fit it, I have found that I didnt actually need one. What I need is a choke rod. Apparently, when I looked up the serial number of my machine it showed a different kind of carb than the one shown in the video. Not a problem. I'll order a part tomorrow. What does concern me is the control doesn't seem to be working that well. Difficult to say without the missing rod but it does seem a little sticky. What's the best thing to lubricate it with? This is the first time I've worked on a small engine so its all new to me.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Carb cleaner, which you can find at any hardware store, or automotive store. 

I would remove it from the engine, and while you are at it, inspect the sediment cup, just to the lower left of the intake. I believe that requires a 10 or 8 mm wrench to remove.

Most carb cleaners come with a precision jet, red tube. Wear some eye protection, and use in a ventilated area. 

After all the safety stuff, just shoot away, paying attention all the small holes and orifices. Insofar as the sticky choke, just shoot an work it back and forth. Give it a few minutes, shoot again, work it again, until the runoff is clear. 

You could disassemble the choke and throttle plates, and remove the rods to make it more thorough, but be careful not to strip the tiny screws. Also, put a drop of loc tite on the threads when reassembling, just for added insurance.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks bud. I'll have another go at it all over the weekend.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

A little 3 in 1 oil or something should help keep it oiled. Be careful with the carb cleaner as some of it can eat plastic and rubber. You should be fine as long as you don't soak it though.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 7, 2014)

This unit has been absolutely superb. It eats the snow and the track it runs on just wants to drag you forward and eat some more. 

The pull cord, even after the suggested, and thankful, maintenance has finally snapped. I've removed the old one but need help on installing the new.

Please could someone help me out. 

Thanks


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 7, 2014)

Can anyone tell me why this thing is idling like it is?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Mr Bean said:


> Can anyone tell me why this thing is idling like it is?
> 
> https://youtu.be/EWTMIMAKQqA


Hunting or surging idle.
Dirty carburetor or an air leak would be my guess. 
Have you done any work to it recently or is it the first start after storage?


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 7, 2014)

First start up. Getting it ready for the winter


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Did you run the carburetor dry before storage or did you treat the fuel?
If not, it may be the result of old fuel in it. Remove the old fuel out of the tank and add some fresh fuel with some sea-foam carburetor cleaner, run it for 15-20 minutes and see if it runs better or good. If not, you may have to take carburetor out and give it o good cleaning.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jan 7, 2014)

OK thanks

I'll give it a whirl


----------



## ScottLaddy (Jan 11, 2019)

*What is the Anti-Icing kit?*



[email protected] said:


> ...
> 
> • There are a number of accessory kits for the HS624:
> -Commercial Skid Shoe Kit (thicker than stock), Part Number 04700-768-E110, list price, $39.95
> ...


Thanks Robert for this useful post. Apologies for resurrecting an old thread but as I was researching something for my vintage HS624 came across this post. Aside from listings for the part number 06196-ZL0-305 I cannot find any details on what this accessory is. Any and all help is appreciated.

Many thanks in advance ...


----------



## ScottLaddy (Jan 11, 2019)

ScottLaddy said:


> Thanks Robert for this useful post. Apologies for resurrecting an old thread but as I was researching something for my vintage HS624 came across this post. Aside from listings for the part number 06196-ZL0-305 I cannot find any details on what this accessory is. Any and all help is appreciated.
> 
> Many thanks in advance ...


Is anyone familiar with what this kit is?

Thanks ...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Honda Snow Guard Kits

06196-ZE3-305
06196-ZH9-305
06196-ZL0-305

There were carb icing issues with the Honda HS1132, and Honda created an anti-icing service kit. This kit became standard equipment in 2012 on all larger 2-stage snowblowers sold in the USA. The kit consists of a few covers and shrouds, and helps keep the carb area free of icing. Attached are some screen shots of the installation instructions.


----------

